# SQOLOGY Winter Warm-Up : Feb 5



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1113477585415626/


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

The midbass challenge rules screwed me. I was really looking forward to this. Will probably still go anyways. Just cant enter the challenge

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry about that... ISQ is running the midbass challenge. What part excludes you?


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

My subs are also my midbasses. So turning off my subs turns off my midbasses

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I think the intent is that they want to prevent people from doubling-up their midbass drivers with additional subwoofers. If you are technically using subwoofers as your midbasses, I don't think that should exclude you. However, the premise of the challenge is a midbass driver showdown, which is kind of specific to midbass drivers by design.

Maybe they could add a category for subwoofers as midbasses?

It is, after all, just for fun as the organizer has repeated many times.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I understand its just for fun. I am looking forward to seeing it play out. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

This is on Super Bowl Sunday. I'll be drinking beer on the couch that day.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

what's a super bowl?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Super bowl sunday and my wife's birthday......that sucks, I love the idea of the midbass challenge!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am going to try and make it to this show. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

^ word!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*BUMP*

this is sunday!

rob bess has offered to set up a tv or two, and it sounds like some folks may be hanging out after the event to watch the big game.

also, we will be piloting a soft run competitor vote for an objective best of show award.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Rain is now out of the forecast and should be in the 50s... phew.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Is SQ judging inside or outside and will there be plenty of places to plug in?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Judging will be outside provided the weather cooperates. If you have a special need for power we can probably arrange something, but we were not planning to provide power. Shoot me a PM if needed, otherwise most folks just run their cars while demo'ing.

Are you bringing the Monte Carlo?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok. That's cool with me. I've never been there before so didn't know what to expect. Yeah, I'll be bringing the Monte. Got some much needed assistance with the tune a few weeks ago and anxious to see how it does.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice! Can't wait to see and hear it. IASCA? MECA? Both?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

MECA. Never competed in IASCA. I guess up till now there was not any events close enough to go to.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Gotcha gotcha... well - hopefully that changes soon 

Be good to get another set of ears for feedback, etc, if ya want to see how it'd do.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Tomorrow!


----------



## bgill80 (Jul 31, 2016)

It was great meeting a lot of you today..


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

bgill80 said:


> It was great meeting a lot of you today..


word... nice meeting you also!

thanks everyone for coming - it was a great event! hell of a start to the season for sure, given it was feb 5th and super bowl sunday.

will have stats to post soon.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Summary article of the event published by PASMAG...

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - SQOLOGY Winter Warm-Up 2017: Clarksville, TN

Also, MECA scores have been posted:

MECA Events


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Cool article. I had a great time at the show. Got to meet some new people and listen to some great sounding cars. Can't wait for the next event.


----------

